# Character Grade Hickory Cabinets



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

All,

I built these kitchen cabinets for a friend's cabin/house and we went with a rustic Hickory. I surely do not expect to win any awards for these but I thought they looked nice so I felt compelled to post a few photos of them. I'm usually not a big fan of stained wood but my friend wanted a light color to blend the light and the dark wood tones and in this case I think it looks real nice.

I made the doors using primarily the table saw. The panels are made from 4/4 stock that I re-sawed on the BS then cut a spline slot and "V" grooved it both sides. I then glued up the panels by putting a an 1/8" x 1/2" MDF spline.

The dovetail close up is cut using shop made jigs. I use a dado and a very specialized sled on the TS for the pins and then I use another specialized sled to cut the tails with the BS.

I cut the dovetailed drawer boxes using a Porter Cable jig which I find quite nerve wracking. I would have prefered to do them all by hand but budget and time constraints dictated otherwise. 

























You may have seen some of my other posts which featured more creative/artistic furniture pieces but it's cabinets like these in the photos that have paid my bills and put my kids through college. Furniture for show and cabinets for dough.

Bret


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Like your motto about the dough:huh::laughing::laughing:. The cabinetry looks very nice. I like the mingled color contrst with hickory.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous Day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Would love to see your shop made dovetail jigs!


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think those are beautiful! I really think the "customer was right" this time!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

They look terrific! Hickory is a great wood.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

ftk said:


> Would love to see your shop made dovetail jigs!


These two photos are of the pin cutter. I use it with a 3/8" dado set-up. There are indexing tabs but I can customize the spacing with special spacer blocks. So I can do any size and spacing and repeat it as long as the minimum width between the pins is 3/8" unless I went to a narrower dado but then I would have to remake the whole thing with new index tabs and spacer blocks.

The tails cutter is a sled that fits on the band saw. I don't seem to have a photo. I'll take one and get back to you.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed!*



Shop Dad said:


> They look terrific! Hickory is a great wood.


+2 on the Hickory. It's a bit "hard" to work, but the results are wonderful. Nice work Bret! :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's got an interesting look, perfect for a cabin. I like it. 









 







.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

The cabinets look great (love hickory), but hard on tools. One thing I dont like is seeing the plywood on the pullout fronts, I think a blind dovetail is needed there. JMO Nice work though.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Logger said:


> The cabinets look great (love hickory), but hard on tools. One thing I dont like is seeing the plywood on the pullout fronts, I think a blind dovetail is needed there. JMO Nice work though.


Under most circumstances I would agree. In this case I felt the rustic nature of the project made it appropriate to let the plywood show without apology. It is a good grade of plywood. I would draw the line at leaving any particleboard or MDF exposed.

Bret


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love these cabinets!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Bret,
almost too fancy for a cabin, almost! I like hickory for its contrasting grain color. Those cabinets should last a long time in there. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

NICE!!! I love rustic when it is put together like that.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work,I like it,Very nice.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*thanks all*

Thanks for all the positive feedback. 

The cabinets were all hauled off to their final destination today. The customers were thrilled.

It's all good.

Bret


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

grrr double post:gunsmilie:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> Under most circumstances I would agree. In this case I felt the rustic nature of the project made it appropriate to let the plywood show without apology. It is a good grade of plywood. I would draw the line at leaving any particleboard or MDF exposed.
> 
> Bret


I'm on board with the visible plywood. I kinda like the look of good quality plywood that is well shaped and finished. If I had the skill, I'd build the whole thing out of plywood! :yes: The hickory looks great, by the way.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Always great work from a true craftsman Brett. 
That hickory works well for those cabinets.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That's some fine work there. You never disappoint.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice work. I am assuming you have some wall cabinets in there? Do you have a shot of how the back of the wall cabinets is attached to the carcase?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

liquid6 said:


> Nice work. I am assuming you have some wall cabinets in there? Do you have a shot of how the back of the wall cabinets is attached to the carcase?


Unfortunately I do not have a photo of that and the cabinets have been delivered. 

I put a 2-1/4" x 3/4" nailer top and bottom before I fasten the 1/4" Melamine over mdf back panels. I cut the finished ends 3/4" wider than the rest of the carcase. I then cut a 1/2 x 3/4" rabbet at the back of the finished ends which leave a 1/2" x 1/2" scribe to fit to the wall. The 1/4" back is checked for square and then attached to the cabinet using narrow 
crown staples.

Bret


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> The tails cutter is a sled that fits on the band saw. I don't seem to have a photo. I'll take one and get back to you.
> 
> Bret
> 
> ...


Bret, Those cabinets turned out beautiful, and perfect for a summer cabin. I know I would love to have them in mine if I ever get one.

Is there a way you might be able to post a pic of that sled you made for your bandsaw?  I am thinking about trying to make one for my bandsaw as well, and would like to see how you incorporated yours as inspiration for mine.

Again, Awesome job on those cabinets!


----------

